# Anybody use hunting apps for smartphones?



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Wondering if any of you guys use any hunting apps. I've downloaded a few that were pretty useless, although they were the free ones. I'm kinda reluctant to pay for one if it's gonna be just as useless. Right now I'm useing google earth to view the areas I'm in or plan to hunt, but I'd like something with weather, wind, etc.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not me, my phone only makes and receives calls, LOL and thats it.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Accu weather is a great weather app. I also use the weather channel app. That is what it's called. The weather channel. I check one then the other. I have also used some ballistic apps for bullet drop but the only one I really trust is not an app. It is Applied Ballistic program from the book by Brian Litz. I have it on my laptop. Ya don't have to buy the book it is free on line. Most of the maps apps won't work because my phone doesn't get reception most of the places I hunt.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mossy Oak just teamed up with Scoutlook and you can download it for free. I've been using it and so far it's been very handy. Shows radar,wind direction and scent cone. Updates constantly. It uses Google street maps to pinpoint your stand locations. Lots of other helpful info too that I haven't used yet. I firgured I'd try it out for free and have been really impressed.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Mossy Oak just teamed up with Scoutlook and you can download it for free. I've been using it and so far it's been very handy. Shows radar,wind direction and scent cone. Updates constantly. It uses Google street maps to pinpoint your stand locations. Lots of other helpful info too that I haven't used yet. I firgured I'd try it out for free and have been really impressed.


I just downloaded and tried out the Mossy Oak/Scoutlook app. To my surprise, it works! I thought it might have been my phone that sucked, but it was all the other apps I tried. This app works great and has everything I was looking for in a hunting app. Thanks for the info Bones.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Thanks for the info Bones?????........hey I said scoutlook first!!!LOL


Haha, you did, I've seen it in my app store, but it was a paid app so I never got to try it out. The mossy version is free, my phone costs me enough so I rarely pay for the extras.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Scoutlook here as well.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Scoutlook here also









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

iHunt Journal is a nice little program for Android devices.


----------



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks just got scoutlook


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a ballistics calculator. I don't use it very much I just like to look and see a outs how much of a difference it makes using different bullets and such.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

DeereGuy said:


> Scoutlook here also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's no fair hunting off that huge hunting blind deck ! Get out in the woods pal....LOL


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Hey, that's no fair hunting off that huge hunting blind deck ! Get out in the woods pal....LOL


LOL...Will be out Sunday....)
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You youngins, LOL I just use USFS and topo maps


----------



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> See that comcam.....you just joined the site and you're already a better hunter!!lol.......welcome to the site!!!


Thanks man! Been lurking a bit and decided to join!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Tom, he is just hunting off the deck. I see his first yote marker just off the left hand side of the screen.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep ! I've been to his place and talk about heights ! You can see downtown Lansing from his deck ! LOL


----------

